# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  dita e pare e shkolles

## lumee

kam hapur kete teme edhe pse ndoshta kan kaluar shume vite qe nga fillimi i shkolles per ju. por ketu kisha pasur deshire qe ju te tregoni per ditene e pare kur keni shkuar ne shkolle.
se si e kini ndier vehten ne ato momente, kush ju ka shoqeruar, qfar kini menduar ne ato momente, a keni gjetur menjehere shok apo shoqe e shume pyetje te tjera

eshte kohe e gjate qe nga ajo dite por mesiguri secili prej jush e mban ne mend ate dite sepse me siguri deri sa kini shkuar ne shkolle ate dite nuk ju eshte pritur, por kur keni shkuar........

vazhdone ju :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje: 
ju pershendes:   lumee

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Tani kur thua dita e pare e shkolles, do te thuash klasa e pare?
Klasen e pare e bera ne greqi, isha nja 6 vjec e gjysem, ne klas kisha motren time te madhe, dhe sdia greqisht fare meqe sa kisha ardhur. Mbaj mend qe profesoria shkruante dicka ne tabel dhe per mua me dukeshin gjiberisht, dhe ja kepusja gjumit  :ngerdheshje:  kur ngrihesha kopjoja cfare shkruante motra dhe kaq :-). Nuk kuptoja sa e rendesishme ishte shkolla, prandaj as qe sbeja detyra. Per kete arsye vec kalova gjimnastiken  :ngerdheshje: .

Dita e pare ne shkollen amerikane ishte shume e frikshme per mua, pasi isha pak me e rritur (12 vjece). Motrat si kisha ne klas te 8, ishin ne vit te pare ne gjimnaz, qe te treja. Sdija anglisht dhe isha shume nervoze. Sdija ku te shkoja, nuk dija si te shprehesha, sa kur mbarruam gjithe klasat, nuk perfitova te kapja autobuzin e verdh te shkolles, dhe fillova te qaja  :perqeshje: . Ishte dita me e keqe per mua.

----------


## elen

oh Rexh...sa keq..

Une ne diten e pare te klases se pare ne fillore kisha perparese te zeze.
Mbaj mend qe klasa e pare qe ne krah me klasen e 8..
Uaa sa te medha me dukeshin ato cupat e te 8 ...si gra.
.Nuk e di ngaqe ishin te medhaja me tere mend (dhe me vone filluan ta mbanin veten klasat e ardhshme) apo nga qe isha une e vogel???

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

lol elen,
mbaj mend kur shikoja disa gjitone 15 apo 16 duke lozur me top apo duke lozur jasht dhe mendoja "po keto, skan turp qe lozin jan goxha te medhaja LOL"

----------


## xfiles

mbaj mend se isha shume i konfuz, nuk me ka pelqyer asnjehere kallaballiku i madh,
po isha me nje shok, dhe nuk isha vetem te pakten.

----------


## Qendi

Ndoshta mund të thuash se ishte dita më e mirë në jetën time , gjithçka që kurr nuk e kisha parë më heret pash aty.
U njoftova me shumë shokë e shoqe , mësuesen etj.
Mbaj mend si sot atë ditë.

----------


## Marijuana85

si Qendi nuk mund te them se ishte dite e mrekullushem ... nuk e kam ndi veten aq te mire, kisha shume frike dhe nuk  njohesha asnjerin :s

----------


## RaPSouL

Dita e pare eshte dita me e veshtire posacerisht dita e pare e fillimit te shkolles eshte nje hyrje ne nje dimension te rri te jetes dhe je pak sa i habitur per nje periudh mirepo pastaj mesohesh dhe i pershtatesh ambientit.

----------


## khena25

Ne diten e pare ke pak emocione.

----------

